# Silent Reflux



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

My 4 week old son has been exclusively breast fed but I have started to introduce a bottle before bed to help his weight gain in the last few days. His weight gain is ok (I think - his birth weight was 7lbs 11oz and he now weighs 8lb 4.5 oz), but he is a snoozy feeder and demands alot.

He is very difficult to settle, especially laying flat, but he will fall asleep on me or DH, and I put this down to just wanting to be near us.  However, he can be fast asleep and when I put him down, he will start to grizzle in his sleep within a few minutes and then sometimes cough and cry out in pain. He also arches his back after being fed (and sometimes during). He does not sleep for prolonged periods - in the last week or so the maximum has been for about two hours. He seldom actually brings up milk, but sounds as though he has congestion in his throat when laid flat after feeding and burping. He sounds like he is swallowing it back down. He also has hiccups regularly and is at this moment crying like he is in pain about half an hour after a feed.

From reading other threads - does this sound like silent reflux? Another question - the Gina Ford book mentions a reflux test - what this is? I've been waiting for the HV to return my call today but wish I'd just gone straight to the GP.

Would appreciate your thoughts

Victoria


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
does sound a bit like reflux tho he is pretty young. Try sitting him up for a hour after each feed or prop up hie matress by putting a pillow or yellow pages under the matress. Worth taking him to GP and emphasis the pain/discomfort/noise/swallowing. Not sure which test Gina is refering to. most reflux in hospital is diagnosised and treated on clinical signs and symptoms. There are two tests she may be refering to both are quite invasive and require a general anesthetic, not a road u want to go down with a small baby!
andrea


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks!

I saw the GP and he agreed that it could be silent reflux. Keeping him upright after feeding does seem to settle him a bit better.

GP has given me some baby gaviscon to try - I haven't yet though because I think this can constipate can't it? My son is 4 weeks and 4 days now and has decided to stop pooing   I know this can happen, and I'm not too concerned as he is still weeing alot. Nothing else though, just wind!


----------

